# Cubase 12 add/import video files issue.



## CCMusic (Aug 24, 2022)

Cubase 12 won't let me add/import video files. Whenever I try to import a file, nothing happens. The dialogue window isn't opening and the media bay won't find any videos anyhow. The video I was sent today was in .mov format. Cubase tells me .mov is an unsupported format, however I tried it using the different formats, mp4, mov and so on, but nothing seems to work. I’ve wasted about 2 hours trying to work round the issue, gosh it’s frustrating - I’ve tried speaking into my iMac and asking it to “Take me to your leader”.

Can anybody help me?

Mac Platform OS Monterey V 12.4 - 3.3 GHz Intel Core i5 - 40 gig of ram

Thanks in advance

Colin

P.S. - I’ve currently a very low opinion of Steinberg Technical Support, I’ve an open request of help still unresolved for over 2 months regarding the Steinberg Download Assistant which after installing just crashes and refuses to come out to play!!!


----------



## jneebz (Aug 24, 2022)

Open the video in question in QuickTime. Press Command-I to bring up the video Inspector. I think the video has to play for a second or two to gather information. Take a screenshot of the Inspector info there and post back here.

It’s likely that there is a CODEC issue. Or that the file is corrupt. But the inspector info will help…


----------



## CCMusic (Aug 24, 2022)

Thank you so much jneebz, your help is greatly appreciated.

I don't think the file is corrupted, because it loads into quick time and iMovie. But I could be wrong, I usually am.

Nice one, bravo.

Colin


----------



## Illico (Aug 24, 2022)

I use MediaInfo to check codec of video(audio) file





MediaInfo - Download


MediaInfo is a convenient unified display of the most relevant technical and tag data for video and audio files




mediaarea.net





And when needed, I use ffmpeg (VLC Player) to transcode to a supported codec.


https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/115000808250-Video-support-in-Steinberg-products


----------



## José Herring (Aug 24, 2022)

The only luck I've had in getting Cubase to play video is by converting it to H264.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 24, 2022)

Perhaps make sure the video doesn't use variable frame rate as that's not supported by Cubendo; therefore in this example screenshot it should say constant instead of variable.






If it's variable, convert it to a constant FR and import again. I don't know about alternatives on Mac, but on Windows you can use something like XMedia Recode.

Cheers


----------



## Henu (Aug 24, 2022)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> variable frame rate as that's not supported


Took me YEARS to figure that out myself, hah! Handbrake is a good option for converting, and it's available for many platforms.


----------



## CCMusic (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your assistance - over the next 24 hours I’ll give your solutions a shot. Nice one and very helpful.

What’s bamboozling me is importing videos into Cubase 11 was really straightforward, however for some strange unapparent reason (unknown to me) Cubase 12 is behaving like a diva!!! I’ve obviously tried importing the same videos from Cubase 11 into Cubase 12, sadly that’s a no go. 

Logically I could just simply go back to Cubase 11, although I've spent far too long trying to wrestle the issue to the ground I'm still applying the ridiculous logic that it kinda defeats the point of upgrading! (????)

If I succeed I’m going to apply to join NASA. if not I’ll be back on the thread!

Thanks etc you all. BRAVO!

Colin


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Aug 25, 2022)

For years I always have created a work print video out of every picture file I've been asked to score...which has been quite extensive.

One of the reasons is I never know what codecs are going to work, what video file is going to play well in my DAW (Cubase is by far the best for picture work). But my video editing program can playback anything and can convert the file into something that works well in any DAW I am using. 

I add my own timecode and streamers in some spots, but that's a whole 'nother story.

Anyway, my point is, if you work with picture files in a DAW it is wise to have a video editing app or conversion app like the others have suggested.


----------



## Illico (Aug 25, 2022)

Another advice when you import video/audio file in Cubase,
You should match the Video Frame rate (30fps, 24fps..) and the Audio sample rate (44.1kHz, 48kHz...) of the projet with the one in video file.





Project Setup Dialog


The Project Setup dialog allows you to make general settings for your project.




steinberg.help




Otherwise, you will have problems with speed and video/audio sync during playback.


----------

